# 1st BF Grant Hunt!



## cgn526 (Sep 2, 2009)

Well my group got drawn. Who else is going?


----------



## BOSSOFTHEWOODS (Sep 2, 2009)

yep


----------



## raw111 (Sep 2, 2009)

Mine did as well, Nov 4th. Three in our group. How many in yours?

rich


----------



## cgn526 (Sep 3, 2009)

There'll be 5 of us total. One guy won't be down 'til Thursday night though. I've heard from a couple of folks that put in with a single rejection that didn't get drawn. This hunts getting tougher and tougher to make.

BOSSOFTHEWOODS & raw111, where do you guys camp?


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 3, 2009)

I know atleast 10 folks from around here that will be there..Myself included  This will be my third year in a row to hunt the BF first gun hunt


----------



## BOSSOFTHEWOODS (Sep 3, 2009)

@ home only 12 min ride . been doing this every other year for a while now. also do the bow & smokepole hunts. havn't had luck on a wall hanger YET. been on hunts & seen deer all day, & seen orange all day. one day had a blind man walk up on me(some  moving his blind while still inside) typical public land hunting, also fav place to YELP in spring. best of all, did i mention 12 mins from home?


----------



## BOSSOFTHEWOODS (Sep 3, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> I know atleast 10 folks from around here that will be there..Myself included This will be my third year in a row to hunt the BF first gun hunt


 w/o reject pnts?


----------



## cgn526 (Sep 3, 2009)

BOSSOFTHEWOODS said:


> w/o reject pnts?



Naw, he had a few saved up planning on Joe Kurz (if I remember right) and decided to use them here. You must live in Eatonton, Shadydale, or Madison. I live @ Jackson Lake so not too far myself. We'll be camping on Hearnsville Rd. if you get a chance stop by. We'll be in a big white Coachmen TT.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 3, 2009)

BOSSOFTHEWOODS said:


> w/o reject pnts?


Nah I had 4 saved up from trying to get the stupid rut hunt at Joe Kurz..


----------



## cgn526 (Sep 4, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Nah I had 4 saved up from trying to get the stupid rut hunt at Joe Kurz..



Geez Dawg,
I feel like I know 'ya & we've never met. LOL


----------



## BOSSOFTHEWOODS (Sep 4, 2009)

cgn526 said:


> Naw, he had a few saved up planning on Joe Kurz (if I remember right) and decided to use them here. You must live in Eatonton, Shadydale, or Madison. I live @ Jackson Lake so not too far myself. We'll be camping on Hearnsville Rd. if you get a chance stop by. We'll be in a big white Coachmen TT.


 Newborn. Ya camping for archery?


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll be there for a few days myself depending on the work schedule.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 4, 2009)

cgn526 said:


> Geez Dawg,
> I feel like I know 'ya & we've never met. LOL


You got a dang good memory We can all meet up when we get down there..We can swap cell phone numbers before we go..That way if anybody kills one we can come look at it


----------



## Milkman (Sep 4, 2009)

5 in my group ......... looking forward to it !!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 5, 2009)

What campground are all ya'll planning on staying in and what day ya'll plan on getting there?


----------



## DEERFU (Sep 6, 2009)

Yep! 4 of us drawn. 2 will be bowhunting. Don't know about the camping situation yet, we may drive to the deercamp in Toomsboro. There seems to be a lot of camping sites on the place. Anyone else roughing it during the bow weekends?


----------



## cgn526 (Sep 6, 2009)

Dawg we'll be on Hearnsville Rd. We mostly hunt in that area. We'll set up early on the 3rd. We definitely need to swap numbers this year.
Boss, no bowhunts there for me this year. I'm working every stinkin' weekend of the season. I took a doe during a bowhunt last year. Wasn't very big, but I was dyin' to try out the Rage!


----------



## red27 (Sep 8, 2009)

7 of us will be there.This will be the 14th year out of 19 years for 4 of us.


----------



## chilidawg (Sep 10, 2009)

Hello fellow hunters,
there will be 3 of us from Gordon county at the 1st hunt and this will be our 1st time ever at B. F. Grant. All 3 of us are paramedics and we will have our med kits with us if needed. I'm thinking we 
are going to camp but I'm not for sure. The question we have for ya'll is, "Where are some good places to hunt without being on all of ya'll?"


----------



## cgn526 (Sep 15, 2009)

chilidawg said:


> Hello fellow hunters,
> there will be 3 of us from Gordon county at the 1st hunt and this will be our 1st time ever at B. F. Grant. All 3 of us are paramedics and we will have our med kits with us if needed. I'm thinking we
> are going to camp but I'm not for sure. The question we have for ya'll is, "Where are some good places to hunt without being on all of ya'll?"



There's really not many bad places chilidawg. Download the maps on the DNR website. There's a line map, topo map, and colorized infrared. Look for spots a fair distance from a trail or logging road. We saw our best deer 2 years ago on clearcuts and creek bottoms. A lot of the folks I talk to swear by the pine thickets, especially adjacent to a good food source. BTW I'm a Lt in the FD and a Paramedic, Ditchdoc's a Po-Po and a paramedic, one of the other guys with us is a Lt in the FD and an EMT. I'd say between y'all and us we'll have it covered. Come to think of it, y'all can cover it. I deer hunt to escape work!


----------



## dawgs0215 (Sep 16, 2009)

I am coming with chilidawg and we hunt to escape work also. We are going to camp and what does the campgrounds look like,I work at Cherokee County Sgt./Paramedic.Thanks for the info, and I killed a deer at Riverbend and we were about 45 minute hike. Thanks


----------



## chilidawg (Sep 16, 2009)

CGN526, thanks for the information. We have the maps downloaded and had several areas we wanted to try but was unsure of the better locations. We are going to camp and was wondering if the camp sites are primitive or if they have hookups for power and water. If not, we may look to see how close a KOA or another camping area is. If we can't get one close enough, it looks like a tent for us.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 16, 2009)

I know the camp we stay in was overgrown last year..They had not mowed it at all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The bigger 2 were mowed but the smaller ones were not..I'm taking a weedeater this year


----------



## Milkman (Sep 16, 2009)

chilidawg said:


> CGN526, thanks for the information. We have the maps downloaded and had several areas we wanted to try but was unsure of the better locations. We are going to camp and was wondering if the camp sites are primitive or if they have hookups for power and water. If not, we may look to see how close a KOA or another camping area is. If we can't get one close enough, it looks like a tent for us.



No improved camps on BF Grant, primitive only...... there is a large camper campground over on US 441 & 129 just a few miles away.

Country Boy RV Park
2750 Eatonton Rd
Madison, GA 30650
706-342-1799


----------



## kpeels (Sep 16, 2009)

have tried for 4 years now only got drawn second hunt 3 times yall save some for me


----------



## ArrowSlinger07 (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm going too!!!! Also I'm camping all of the hunt.


----------



## DEERFU (Sep 20, 2009)

Take your weedeaters! The campgrounds haven't been mowed and the rain has been a blessing for the weeds


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 20, 2009)

I might better take one with a saw blade on it


----------



## JCASH (Sep 21, 2009)

Is there a mis-print in the regs? What i read is that the first quota and last quota are both antlerless. No mention of quality buck?


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 21, 2009)

JCASH said:


> Is there a mis-print in the regs? What i read is that the first quota and last quota are both antlerless. No mention of quality buck?


That is what it says but I hate it for em..I aint going down there to kill a doe


----------



## joshbigcountry (Sep 21, 2009)

In the regulation book, Page 56 says quality buck/antlerless but page 36 says antlerless only. I am going with page 56!!!


----------



## Milkman (Sep 22, 2009)

JCASH said:


> Is there a mis-print in the regs? What i read is that the first quota and last quota are both antlerless. No mention of quality buck?





joshbigcountry said:


> In the regulation book, Page 56 says quality buck/antlerless but page 36 says antlerless only. I am going with page 56!!!



I sent a PM to JBowers asking for clarification. He hasnt been on line since that time. I believe it is a typo error on page 36.


----------



## JBowers (Sep 22, 2009)

JCASH said:


> Is there a mis-print in the regs? What i read is that the first quota and last quota are both antlerless. No mention of quality buck?


 
This is a typo.  The hunts are Quality Buck & Antlerless.  Sorry for the confusion.

JB


----------



## Milkman (Sep 22, 2009)

JBowers said:


> This is a typo.  The hunts are Quality Buck & Antlerless.  Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> JB



Thanks for the clarification JB.


----------



## chilidawg (Sep 22, 2009)

We are headed down on Oct. 5th to check out the area and decide on which areas we want to concentrate our efforts on. It looks like we'll be in a tent since it's all primitive camping sites but I promise we'll have good food and some music to boot. Stop by and sit a spell and swap a few lies with us. 
Mark


----------



## DEERFU (Sep 22, 2009)

chilidawg said:


> We are headed down on Oct. 5th to check out the area and decide on which areas we want to concentrate our efforts on. It looks like we'll be in a tent since it's all primitive camping sites but I promise we'll have good food and some music to boot. Stop by and sit a spell and swap a few lies with us.
> Mark



 Mark, there are other camping options close by. There's a campground with power and water just off I-20 on 441 south as well as the ones on lake Oconee[hwy 16] and lake Sinclair. We will be tent camping and really enjoy it. Water for a shower, propane lanterns and stove- life is good Camped there this weekend in the rain and still had a good time. Come on down.


----------



## cgn526 (Oct 14, 2009)

Yeah chilidawg, it's all primitive. With the right set up though,  primitive doesn't have to be uncomfortable. We'll be in a 24' camper with 12V battery power and running water. We always bring extra water (I think there's a spigot at the check station) and a generator to top off the battery late week. We use a pop up shower enclosure for an outhouse and a bedside potty chair for a "throne". We heat with a buddy heater and have never been cold. You can do a lot with a little propane and a good deep cycle battery. Y'all can pm me for a contact # if you need any more info or want to coordinate camping or hunting spots.


----------



## ButcherTony (Oct 14, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> I know the camp we stay in was overgrown last year..They had not mowed it at all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The bigger 2 were mowed but the smaller ones were not..I'm taking a weedeater this year



we might come by and visit ...Im on vacation that week...but we didnt get picked


----------



## Milkman (Oct 14, 2009)

If it doesn't dry out some so they can open some of the little woods roads its gonna be a lot of walking to get to some spots.

I saw lots of brand new "Foot traffic welcome" signs the other day when we were down there.


----------



## cgn526 (Oct 14, 2009)

Went after gobblers there one rainy day this past spring and couldn't even get around on the improved roads. Indian Creek was across the road on Indian Creek Rd just past the power lines and the bridge on Glades Rd was completely under water. The creek was was like 100' wide there. Hope we don't find it like that in November.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 15, 2009)

I hope we dont see major roads under water too. If we have that much rain it would be some tough deer hunting for sure. On our scouting trip a few weeks ago is when I saw LOTS of the logging roads marked as closed with the foot traffic only signs.
With DNR budget restraints being what they are road maintenance dollars for WMAs is probably strectched to the limit.  Foot traffic doesnt damage roads like our ATVs and 4 WD trucks do.

Walking will be good exercise wise, but be tough on us old fat folks    A game cart will sure be in order too for getting a deer out.


----------



## Jayrod (Oct 15, 2009)

I was down this week, Reids Rd is open.  It had some bad washed out places after the monsoon from a couple weeks ago.  The road crew put down several loads of gravel and graded in several places so it was fine.  The ditches are really deep in some places making hard to pass oncoming traffic...just be careful.  Didn't have a chance to go to where Indian Creek crosses the road, so don't know about that.  We had two wooden bridges washed away by the flood on our property one of them is gone with the water...the other we think we can come-along back into place.


----------



## Jayrod (Oct 21, 2009)

UPDATE:

I hunted our private property in BF Grant this week.  we had 12 members in camp Friday and from Friday til Monday we took 7 deer, 6 were antlerless(wish I could say does, but two of the 6 were buttonheads) The 7th was a spike with some really wierd antlers.  One guy had an 8 point sneak up on him and was unable to get a shot...that was the only other verifiable decent buck seen.

Saw no scrapes Friday, but by Monday I had found 8 new scrapes...they are getting ready.  White Oak Acorns are starting to fall, but not yet raining down.

On the good side me, my father, and my 16 year old son all tagged deer  3 days, 3 generations, 3 deer


----------



## cgn526 (Oct 21, 2009)

Congrats Jayrod! 
Is your club on Glades Rd?


----------



## Jayrod (Oct 21, 2009)

No its actually on Reids Rd. the dirt road within the interior of BFG.  If you are looking at a map of the WMA you will see a big rectangle of private property and a small rectangle of private property kind of catty cornered to each other...that is us.  We've been leasing from the same family since 1967, 4 of our 12 members are original leasors.  We've become like family...best club ever.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 27, 2009)

All this rain today will probably result in the smaller roads remaining closed for next weeks hunt 
Guess we will all have to get up even earlier to walk where we want to go, huh ?


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 27, 2009)

Milkman said:


> All this rain today will probably result in the smaller roads remaining closed for next weeks hunt
> Guess we will all have to get up even earlier to walk where we want to go, huh ?


I wish all the rds were closed  We will have to get up earlier though..The time changes Sunday

Anyhow I'm ready!!!!!!!! Looked at the latest weather and it said a low of 35 wed and a high of 42...I hope it is really like that..Should be a few killed if it is


----------



## Milkman (Oct 27, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> I wish all the rds were closed  We will have to get up earlier though..The time changes Sunday
> 
> Anyhow I'm ready!!!!!!!! Looked at the latest weather and it said a low of 35 wed and a high of 42...I hope it is really like that..Should be a few killed if it is



From what I saw when I was down there 2 weeks ago most of the woods roads were either gated or sign closed. I was told that there is NO money budgeted for road maintenance. 

So ,I guess that means if they dont allow vehicles on them they wont get damaged by foot traffic will they?

Be getting daylight by 6:30 AM and with a 3/4 mile walk to my stand is gonna mean getting up at "O dark thirty" , huh. 
 I am ready too. Cold weather is good too...... camper has gas furnace........ I have Walls coveralls.....


----------



## cgn526 (Oct 29, 2009)

Jayrod said:


> No its actually on Reids Rd. the dirt road within the interior of BFG.  If you are looking at a map of the WMA you will see a big rectangle of private property and a small rectangle of private property kind of catty cornered to each other...that is us.  We've been leasing from the same family since 1967, 4 of our 12 members are original leasors.  We've become like family...best club ever.



I looked back at the line map & I think that's what I was calling Glades Rd. Probably my mistake. I don't know all the roads there too well.


----------



## cgn526 (Oct 29, 2009)

Cold weather sounds great to me. I can keep plenty warm in the camper. Last hunt I was there (2 yrs ago) wasn't very cold. The rut seemed sluggish. That hunt began on Halloween, so it was probably a smidge early. This should be timed about right by my reckoning. Now if we can just get good weather! Gonna have a full moon the 1st, nothing we can do about that.


----------



## bigbarrow (Oct 29, 2009)

The weather i have seen says mid 60's during the day and mid 40'S at night..???


----------



## Milkman (Oct 29, 2009)

I sure dont like what I see in this forecast for next week  Shady Dale is west of BF Grant

http://weather.msn.com/tenday.aspx?wealocations=wc:USGA0514&q=Shady+Dale,+GA+forecast:tenday


----------



## red27 (Oct 29, 2009)

Kinda hope the roads stay closed, we dont mind walking to get away.Ive got a buggy if anyone needs to borrow it.We will also have plenty of water if anyone needs it (300 gal).We'll prob be on hearnsville rd.Im going down in the morning to setup camp and spend a few days scouting.Come on over


----------



## DEERFU (Oct 30, 2009)

Milkman said:


> I sure dont like what I see in this forecast for next week  Shady Dale is west of BF Grant
> 
> http://weather.msn.com/tenday.aspx?wealocations=wc:USGA0514&q=Shady+Dale,+GA+forecast:tenday


 Looks purdy good to me[a liittle cooler would be ideal though]. We hunted both bow weekends and had to deal with the flooding.
 where are ya'll gonna be camping milkman?


----------



## GSUeagle73 (Oct 30, 2009)

me and one of my buddies will be there for the hunt...I won't be able to get down there until wed. afternoon.  this will be my first b.f. grant hunt...I have killed some really good deer on wma's in the past, walking a long way.  where will all of you guys be camping?


----------



## Milkman (Oct 30, 2009)

DEERFU39 said:


> Looks purdy good to me[a liittle cooler would be ideal though]. We hunted both bow weekends and had to deal with the flooding.
> where are ya'll gonna be camping milkman?



We are planning to camp in the one along Godfrey Lane, planning to set up camp on Monday.  I will be driving a gray F-150 with the Woodys campfire decal


----------



## BOSSOFTHEWOODS (Oct 30, 2009)

Well, wasn't going to get to go this time for the whole hunt but got laid off today. Poor deer. C-yall there!


----------



## DEERFU (Oct 30, 2009)

GSUeagle73 said:


> me and one of my buddies will be there for the hunt...I won't be able to get down there until wed. afternoon.  this will be my first b.f. grant hunt...I have killed some really good deer on wma's in the past, walking a long way.  where will all of you guys be camping?


 YEP! Gonna be camping on Indian Creek rd. at the last campground on the left before hearnsville rd. I'll be in a green f150 with a black camper top. Can't wait, hope all yawl get a shot at a big'un.


----------



## GSUeagle73 (Oct 31, 2009)

Sounds good...I'll be in a white dodge ram...I'm looking forward to being able to get in the woods for 3 days non stop

for you guys that have been in the past, does the hunting get better toward the weekend or get worse?  It seems like the deer will know something is up by Friday when all of the traffic is comeing and going...any thoughts?


----------



## bigbarrow (Oct 31, 2009)

We will be in a 2 door white F-150 with a Sons of confederate Barrow county tag..


----------



## DEERFU (Nov 1, 2009)

It's almost here!!!! Headin' out in the morning to set up camp and do some huntin' on the O N F. Just wanted to wish every one luck and many blessings on the hunt. Stop by and say hey, share a campfire or cup of coffee. Oh and please feel free to share any info on where yawl have seen a big'un


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 1, 2009)

I will arrive at about daylight tuesday morning!! Will be at camp on ponder pines rd..Be in a extra cab grey tundra with a aluminum tool box...Ya'll stop in.. They are folks down there thinking they have already reserved their spots Thats some funny stuff..I guess thats what paper plates are for


----------



## drc0729 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hey DAWG, Its Derrick nad Vance form NWGA.  How u doing? We are headed down this year but Vance has a big camper now so we wont be ay PP camp this year.  Going to be out in cmpgrnd off main hwy near check station.  Dont want to be pulling that thing all over those narrow raods.  We'll be in his blk dodge if u want to stop by.  Call us 423-580-6727   423-242-8465  Hey by the way those GATORS whipped those DAWGS again.


----------



## Milkman (Nov 1, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> I will arrive at about daylight tuesday morning!! Will be at camp on ponder pines rd..Be in a extra cab grey tundra with a aluminum tool box...Ya'll stop in.. They are folks down there thinking they have already reserved their spots Thats some funny stuff..I guess thats what paper plates are for



You mean hunting spots or camping spots ???


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 1, 2009)

Milkman said:


> You mean hunting spots or camping spots ???


Hunting spots..


----------



## Milkman (Nov 1, 2009)

Cant place a stand till Tuesday AM , right?  So folks are putting up "reserved" signs  hoping others will pass on by I guess.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 1, 2009)

drc0729 said:


> Hey DAWG, Its Derrick nad Vance form NWGA.  How u doing? We are headed down this year but Vance has a big camper now so we wont be ay PP camp this year.  Going to be out in cmpgrnd off main hwy near check station.  Dont want to be pulling that thing all over those narrow raods.  We'll be in his blk dodge if u want to stop by.  Call us 423-580-6727   423-242-8465  Hey by the way those GATORS whipped those DAWGS again.


 I wondered if yall got drawn or not..Yall gonna hunt the same place? He can get the big camper in PP...Whats he so skeered of   That big camp ground is probably where MR BF GRANT himself stays..I guess thats why Vance wants to camp there  When ya'll going down? Atleast the Gators didnt mess up a good season this year..I had already stopped watching and listening to the dawgs...


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 1, 2009)

Milkman said:


> Cant place a stand till Tuesday AM , right?  So folks are putting up "reserved" signs  hoping others will pass on by I guess.


Aint no rules on placing stands as far as I know..You have to remove them within 24 hrs of a hunt though..I've hung mine a week before time..Its the one who arrives first wed morning that counts..No matter who else is already there..


----------



## Milkman (Nov 1, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Aint no rules on placing stands as far as I know..You have to remove them within 24 hrs of a hunt though..I've hung mine a week before time..Its the one who arrives first wed morning that counts..No matter who else is already there..



You may want to read up on page 28 of the regulations booklet. Stands to be placed no sooner than one day before a hunt and must be removed by noon of the day after the hunt.

http://pub.jfgriffin.com/doc/jfgriffin/09GAHD/2009072301/


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 1, 2009)

Milkman said:


> You may want to read up on page 28 of the regulations booklet. Stands to be placed no sooner than one day before a hunt and must be removed by noon of the day after the hunt.
> 
> http://pub.jfgriffin.com/doc/jfgriffin/09GAHD/2009072301/


Well I be..That didnt used to be there..Anyhow aint no way they would know..They evidently dont have the money to mow the camp grounds..Much less do any patrolling! Heck I'd buy enough fuel to mow the campground we stay at if they would let me borrow the tractor and bush hog..If they aint gonna use it..Might as well sell it


----------



## ButcherTony (Nov 4, 2009)

rumor  is ga dawg got a nice 8 this morn


----------



## BOSSOFTHEWOODS (Nov 4, 2009)

Got my 1st BFGranter this AM. Took a bout 20 years but do love huntin there.
Small buck came from south behind me gruntin @ doe bout 7am then both turned back way they came. 30 min later this one came cruising right under me.
18" outside,beams 18 & 17 1/2, 8 pnt,165 live wt
Right brow was close to being 3rd beam


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 4, 2009)

W T G!!!!!!!!!

That'l look good on the wall,congrats!


----------



## kpeels (Nov 4, 2009)

nice deer save a few for me im on the second hunt


----------



## randall c (Nov 4, 2009)

shot this 8 point at 9:15 he was walking alone . Been hunting bf grant for 7 years and finally one big enough small but i will take him


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Nice Buck ,Congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BOSSOFTHEWOODS (Nov 5, 2009)

WTG! Randall


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 5, 2009)

Well they checked mine out as a big 6pt. Im saying 8pt. he had 2I an 3 quarter inch mainbeams an I6.5 wide. field dressed I4Olbs. said he was 2.5 yr old. Im still down here.


----------



## bigbarrow (Nov 5, 2009)

I saw a nice 8 pointer this morning look like he would make the 120's couldnt make my mind up to shoot him and have a mile and a half drag back..


----------



## BOSSOFTHEWOODS (Nov 5, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Well they checked mine out as a big 6pt. Im saying 8pt. he had 2I an 3 quarter inch mainbeams an I6.5 wide. field dressed I4Olbs. said he was 2.5 yr old. Im still down here.


 WTG!thats alota beam for 2.5,congrats!





bigbarrow said:


> I saw a nice 8 pointer this morning look like he would make the 120's couldnt make my mind up to shoot him and have a mile and a half drag back..


Where at? I'll take one like that on the PW hunt


----------



## Steve78 (Nov 5, 2009)

bigbarrow said:


> I saw a nice 8 pointer this morning look like he would make the 120's couldnt make my mind up to shoot him and have a mile and a half drag back..



I think I would make the drag on public land.


----------



## bigbarrow (Nov 6, 2009)

There are alot bigger deer at B.F Grant than 120"


----------



## Steve78 (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh I know there are, I'm not knocking ya.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 6, 2009)

Well here mine is..I'm pretty sure they aged him wrong..I cut out his jawbone today when I got home...Looks older to me..I was alittle skeptical when they just looked down his mouth with a flashlight These are just camera phone pictures..We were to tired from getting him out to worry about any real pictures.. He came to a grunt and can...Tons of buck sign in the area but we were way back in there..I hunted untill this morning trying to get a doe..Was hunting some closer spots where I didnt have to walk so far..Saw a 6 pt and spike yesterday..Then saw another shooter and 2 does this morning..The does busted me because I was out in the wide open on about a 75-100 ac clearcut..Who would have thought they would show up so close!!! Anyway another fine hunt at BF


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 6, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Well here mine is..I'm pretty sure they aged him wrong..I cut out his jawbone today when I got home...Looks older to me..I was alittle skeptical when they just looked down his mouth with a flashlight These are just camera phone pictures..We were to tired from getting him out to worry about any real pictures.. He came to a grunt and can...Tons of buck sign in the area but we were way back in there..I hunted untill this morning trying to get a doe..Was hunting some closer spots where I didnt have to walk so far..Saw a 6 pt and spike yesterday..Then saw another shooter and 2 does this morning..The does busted me because I was out in the wide open on about a 75-100 ac clearcut..Who would have thought they would show up so close!!! Anyway another fine hunt at BF




That deer is at least 3.5


----------



## bigbarrow (Nov 6, 2009)

It was nice to meet you GA DAWG..Someone told us this morning a real big buck was killed Yesterday evening?


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 6, 2009)

bigbarrow said:


> It was nice to meet you GA DAWG..Someone told us this morning a real big buck was killed Yesterday evening?


Was a goodun checked out..Had the same mainbeam length as mine but more mass..Alot more mass according to the kill sheet..I didnt even know that was ya'll..Should have told me..Still nothing was killed when I left that would compare to what we saw Tue morning before the hunt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Didnt someone say on here they had a club on Reids rd? I know they should be hunting it as hard as they can


----------



## ButcherTony (Nov 6, 2009)

I guess Yall gone now...no need to stop by tonite


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 6, 2009)

ButcherTony said:


> I guess Yall gone now...no need to stop by tonite


OH YEAH! We are gone..To crap with that sitting in a tree seeing shooter bucks and having to let em walk....Kenny should have called you..Hes the one that had phone service down there If I hunted down that way much..I'd have to drop at&t


----------



## ButcherTony (Nov 6, 2009)

i was gonna call before we left


----------



## drc0729 (Nov 7, 2009)

Hey Dawg, nice going.  I missed one Thur eve.  The only deer I saw in the stand all week. Vance  saw a spike--thats it.  We jumped 7 putting stands in woods Tues.  Yeah Vance wanted to be close to Mr. BF Grant to get some tips. They didn't work.  Anyway maybe next time. Hopefully we can get drawn next year.  We will definitely hook up and drink one at camp.


----------



## cgn526 (Nov 9, 2009)

Dawg we missed meeting up again this time. Sorry about that, I got busy setting up camp and hanging stands Tuesday. I have a little private property the other side of I-20 and I shot over there for a Tue evening hunt. Saw 15 deer Wed thru Fri morning. Nothing after that. Found some pretty good buck sign, but never could seem to get on him. One of the guys in our party took a good 9-pointer. He also took a doe and I shot a BB  that I mistook for a doe. Dang thang had such small buttons & they blended in so well that I didn't even know until I lifted him onto my pickup and noticed his "equipment".


----------



## DEERFU (Nov 9, 2009)

Man, I sure did want to get around to some of the other camps to meet you guys but we were busy at ours cooking, eating, dragging deer and [just a little] with new friends at the camp. Can't wait to get back for the ml hunt now! Here's a couple of little ones that we ran into.


----------



## raw111 (Nov 9, 2009)

*BF Grant*

I guess i get to post here as well.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 9, 2009)

Seems to me the woodys members done pretty good down there!!!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 9, 2009)

drc0729 said:


> Hey Dawg, nice going.  I missed one Thur eve.  The only deer I saw in the stand all week. Vance  saw a spike--thats it.  We jumped 7 putting stands in woods Tues.  Yeah Vance wanted to be close to Mr. BF Grant to get some tips. They didn't work.  Anyway maybe next time. Hopefully we can get drawn next year.  We will definitely hook up and drink one at camp.


Man I came by yalls camp 4 times..Never once saw ya'll... I think mister Grant was over with us this year..Sounded like he got drunk the first night and not everything in his camp down


----------



## bigbarrow (Nov 13, 2009)

I know one thing the ole indian feller got drunk and was falling around everywhere!!


----------



## kpeels (Nov 16, 2009)

did any of yall see any hogs if so what area i got drawn for 2nd hunt and looks like no more deer left for me so maybe i can get another hog like last year thanks in advance...


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 16, 2009)

kpeels said:


> did any of yall see any hogs if so what area i got drawn for 2nd hunt and looks like no more deer left for me so maybe i can get another hog like last year thanks in advance...


Aint no hogs much left down there..We killed all them years ago...


----------

